
Hacker News Rebuilt in JavaScript Using GraphQL - clintonwoo
https://github.com/clintonwoo/hackernews-react-graphql
======
clintonwoo
Hi, I am the developer of this project.

It's mostly working now so I'm posting it to HN to see what people think. The
app does server side rendering making a GraphQL request to fetch the data and
client side rendering using GraphQL requests too. Using Next JS it gets a
bunch of benefits including code splitting and prefetching page assets.

I hope you can use the project as a starting place for your own as a
boilerplate or to help you structure your own projects! Let me know what you
think. PS: I made an architecture diagram in the readme to help explain.

